# Lautsprecher für Rechenknecht



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

*Lautsprecher für Rechenknecht*

Moin, ich plane mir ein paar Boxen zu kaufen, nachdem ich jetzt gut 10 Jahre nur mit Kopfhörern am PC gesessen habe.
Ich bin dadurch ein wenig aus dem Thema raus und kenne mich bei Lautsprechern nicht mehr wirklich gut aus.

Die Boxen sollen aber nicht zum Zocken sein, das werde ich weiterhin per Kopfhörer machen.
Im Prinzip will ich die Würfel nur für Musikbeschallung beim Surfen, Chatten, Quatschen, Spielen von Titeln wo ich keinen Sound brauche, usw.
Hauptsächlich CDs, wenig MP3, noch weniger YouTube und Co.
Gelegentlich auch mal Videos/Filme.

Ich hab am ehesten an ein 2.0 System gedacht.
Greift man da noch zu "normalen" (PC-)Boxen, oder wären Nahfeldmonitore die bessere Wahl?

Ein Budget hab ich mir noch gar nicht überlegt, ich denke aber irgendwo zwischen 50-200€ sollten sich die Kosten bewegen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Also, "normale" PC-Boxen in 2.0 kenn ich jetzt nur bis ca 80-100€, und dann geht es halt mit den SO GENANNTEN Nahfeldmonitoren weiter. Die sind halt an sich für Musik/Ton-Technik gedacht, aber die Profis auf dem Gebiet "belächeln" die Nahfeldmonitore für unter 400€ als "Multimediaboxen", weil die denen nicht "neutral" genug sind und nicht jedes kleine Detail rüberbringen - d.h. für nen PC und Musik hören, Filme&Games perfekt geeignet. Die sind auch RELATIV groß und haben daher nen ordentlichen Klang - die reinen "PC-2.0-Boxen" sind oft möglichst klein gehalten. 

Das Problem bei einigen dieser Boxen: grad weil die eher für Musik-Producing&co gedacht sind, wo man idR eine externe Soundkarte mit Hauptregler oder ein Mischpult nutzt, haben viele der Boxen keinen gemeinsamen Volumeregler. Man stellt pro Box die maximale Lautstärke ein, die man haben will, und regelt dann eben per SOundkarte oder Mischpult die Gesamtvolume. Daher kommen nicht soooo viele Modelle in Frage. Gut wären zb die hier Mackie CR4  da machst du nix falsch. Die haben einen Regler an einer Box, der die andere mitregelt, und mit 4 Zoll-Membranen hast du auch nicht zu wenig Bass. Du musst lediglich schauen, ob auch ein Anschlusskabel mit dabei ist - wenn nein, dann bestell einfach so eines mit the sssnake YRK2015 Y-Audiokabel  1,5m lang.

Etwas günstiger wären die hier M-Audio AV42    und diese wiederum was teurer, die haben auch Bluetooth Samson MediaOne BT5

Oder auch diese hier Tannoy Reveal 402 Bundle  die haben einen externen Regler mitgeliefert, das ist ein Set, weil die (wie viele andere solcher Boxen) an sich einzeln verkauft werden - hier wäre die Einzelbox Tannoy Reveal 402


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Nahfeld ! Wenn du ein 2.0 System möchtest  Der Unterschied vom ECHTEN Fachhandel zum Blöd-Markt ist dort enorm.
Preisgünstige 2.0 kannst du evtl. bei Thomann bekommen z.B. von M-Audio oder Behringer. Die Anschlüsse sollten natürlich kompatibel sein. Der ( sinnvolle)Einstieg beginnt bei etwa 120 Euro.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Brauchen die Monitore etwas Abstand zur Wand?
Und wie sieht es mit der Ausrichtung aus. Sind die dann auf eine Person/Position zugeschnitten? 
Es sollten auch am 2. Rechnerplatz ca. 1-2m entfernt noch anständige Klänge ankommen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Nahfeld heißt nicht, dass die in Griffweite entfernt stehen müssen und ansonsten nichts mehr packen    Sondern das "Nahfeld" soll nur verdeutlichen, dass es keine Monitore (also "Abhörboxen" ) für den großen Bühnenbetrieb sind   du kannst die Teile aber selbst auch für nen Raum 8x4m oder so für ne kleine Party benutzen, ist kein Problem. Am besten ist ein Sitzabstand von 50cm bis 2m.  

Natürlich ist der Klang optimal, wenn du genau in einem Dreieck bezüglich Boxenausrichtung sitzt. Also zB Boxen 2m auseinander, und du sitzt 2m von beiden Boxen weg. Aber selbst das MUSS nicht sein, um einfach nur Sound zu genießen. Das wäre eher wichtig, wenn du Musik machst und möglichst jedes Detail mitbekommen willst, um Fehler zu bemerken. 

Wegen der Wand: meist haben die da so ein Bassreflex-Rohr, d.h. ein wenig Abstand wäre gut, müssen aber nicht 30-40cm sein oder so, im Gegenteil: die Wand soll auch was reflektieren können.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Bassausgänge hinten sind, sollte etwas Platz hinter den Boxen/Monitoren sein. Eigentlich sind die ECHTEN Nahfeldmonitore auf einen Arbeitsplatz zugeschnitten, allerdings ist die Leistung in einem normalen Raum ausreichend.
Ich habe als Musiker auf professionellen( Yamaha NS-10/ ADAM etc.) sowie auf der Einstiegsklasse ( M-Audio AV30) gespielt bzw. eingespielt.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Von den oberen Beispielen sprechen mich die Mackies am ehesten an.
Allerdings hab ich nur einen Onboard-Soundchip. Wäre das dann evtl. Perlen vor die Säue? 

Ach und was ist an der Behauptung dran, dass man Nahfelder erst mal eine Weile einspielen muss, bis sie ihr Potential entfalten?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Frage Eins kann ich nicht hundertpro beantworten..da du ohne Mischpult arbeitest wäre es aber vertretbar. Mit einem hochwertigem Mischpult wäre es sicher so 

Einspielen - Nein, aber DU musst dich an sie gewöhnen ( gilt aber wie gesagt für die echten ausgemessenen Nahfeld der Profis)
Stichwort Mixen / Mastern


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Arbeiten, Musik machen, etc ist auch nicht meine Absicht.
Eigentlich nur um am Abend bei ein paar Bierchen CDs am Rechner hören, oder sowas in der Art. 

Der Klang muss auch nicht an meine Anlage im Wohnzimmer rankommen, das ist mir klar
Hauptsache einigermaßen brauchbares Audio und keine 25€ Logitech Plastikbomber.


----------



## Chemenu (31. Juli 2015)

Naja, es wird ja alllgemein bei Lautsprechern davon gesprochen dass die sich "einspielen", d.h. nach einigen Stunden ein minimal anderes Klangbild haben weil die Membranen sich etwas "locker gemacht" haben.
Ob das nun wirklich so ist kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Bei meinen Lautsprechern ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass das eh wieder so ein Ding der Audiophilen ist, die noch am Klang den Hersteller der Lautsprecherkabel erkennen. ^^

Im Zweifelsfall gibst Du einfach ne kleine "Einspiel-Party", dann sollten die neuen Boxen recht schnell auf Betriebstemperatur kommen. Hauptsache Du lädst mich ein. Ich bring auch gutes Bier mit.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Die "beschönigen" halt tendenziell den Sound nicht. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob du das überhaupt merkst, denn der Klang ist halt allgemein dann sicher "der Hammer", wenn du vorher ein günstiges, vlt sogar 2.1-Set hattest. Selbst viele Leute, die an sich auf 2.1 wg "Basswumms" schworen, sind oft von 2.0 Nahfeld überrascht. Da ist dann zwar weniger Basswumms, aber die hören plötzlich Dinge in deren Musik, die sie gar nicht kannten 


@Chemenu: Exar mag aber leider kein Kölsch, kann man nix machen.. ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Ja, die sind halt 100 Prozent "true"....natürlich "agen" die Boxen mit der Zeit..es ist halt eine bewegliche Membran...


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Klar, wer kühle Malzgetränke mitbringt, darf dann auch gerne mal probehören. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> @Chemenu: Exar mag aber leider kein Kölsch, kann man nix machen.. ^^


Er sprach von Bier.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob du das überhaupt merkst, denn der Klang ist halt allgemein dann sicher "der Hammer", wenn du vorher ein günstiges, vlt sogar 2.1-Set hattest.


Ich hatte gar keine Boxen, nur ein Headset und Musik habe ich am PC quasi nie gehört.
"der Hammer" ist höchstens der Klang meiner Anlage im Wohnzimmer, von 150€ Boxen für den PC erwarte ich da eher keine Überraschung.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mich noch ein wenig umgesehen und werde mir wohl ein Paar der Mackie CR4 anhören.
Vielen Dank schonmal an alle für die Infos und Anregungen.

Bei Thomann steht nix dazu, aber laut anderer Quellen sollen bei den Mackies Kabel und Iso-Pads dabei sein.
Gibt es sonst noch etwas zu beachten, oder Zubehör, das ich benötige?
3,5mm Klinke für mein Headset scheinen die Dinger ja auch zu haben.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch ein wenig umgesehen und werde mir wohl ein Paar der Mackie CR4 anhören.
> Vielen Dank schonmal an alle für die Infos und Anregungen.
> 
> Bei Thomann steht nix dazu, aber laut anderer Quellen sollen bei den Mackies Kabel und Iso-Pads dabei sein.
> ...



Nein, wenn das Standard-Zubehör dabei ist, sind die ready to go. Höhenverstellbare Standfüsse wären optional und für die normale Nutzung etwas "overblown". 
Grundsätzlich zu beachten ist natürlich Speaker nicht sofort mit maximalem Peak zu belasten, z. beim Einschalten oder Verzerrungen bei hoher Lautstärke etc. Die Hitzeentwicklung ist im Sommer evtl. auch zu beachten. Sonst das Übliche UV-Einstrahlung/ Rauch vermeiden..
Klar ist natürlich auch ...DU brauchst die aktive Variante


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Klar ist natürlich auch ...DU brauchst die aktive Variante


Ach, gibt es da unterschiedliche Varianten?
Sah für mich jetzt so aus, dass die CR4 aus einer Aktiv- und einer Passivbox bestehen.
Zumindest finde ich keine anderen Sets.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Die CR4 sind aktiv, die eine Box hat den Verstärker und auch alle Anschlüsse, die zweite wird von der ersten mitversorgt und mit nem 2 poligen Kabel verbunden. 

Wg. Headset: die CR4 haben vorne nen Anschluss für Kopfhörer, aber halt "nur" Kopfhörer. Mic musst du am PC lassen. und vermutlich schalten die Boxen ab, wenn du den Kopfhörer anschließt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. August 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ach, gibt es da unterschiedliche Varianten?
> Sah für mich jetzt so aus, dass die CR4 aus einer Aktiv- und einer Passivbox bestehen.
> Zumindest finde ich keine anderen Sets.



Das war nur eine allgemeine Aussage...nicht unbedingt auf dein Modell bezogen- oft ist es so- dass es gerne eine aktive  und eine passive Variante von den Modellen gibt.


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2015)

Boxen sind bestellt und unterwegs.
Danke nochmal für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Boxen sind bestellt und unterwegs.
> Danke nochmal für die Empfehlungen.


Bist Du denn zufrieden mit den Mackie CR4? Wäre super wenn Du kurz Deine Eindrücke schildern könntest.


----------



## Exar-K (2. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bist Du denn zufrieden mit den Mackie CR4?


Durchaus, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Der Klang war erstmal etwas neu für mich, wenn ich es z.B. mit meiner Couchbeschallung vergleiche.
Das ist aber nicht negativ gemeint, hab mich schnell dran gewöhnt und weiß den Sound auch zu schätzen.
Die Bässe haben mich doch postitiv überrascht. Ohne Subwoofer hätte ich da weniger erwartet.
Ansonsten bieten die Mackies einen klaren, neutralen Klang (vermutlich ja auch der Sinn von Nahfeldern), der mir ziemlich gut gefällt.
Verzerrungen konnte ich bislang nicht bemerken, aber so schrecklich laut habe ich sie auch noch nie spielen lassen.

Wie eingangs gesagt, benutze ich sie nicht zum Zocken, dafür bleiben meine Kopfhörer.
Ich höre mit den Boxen ausschließlich Musik, also CDs und seit neuerdings auch häufiger Streaming (Amazon Prime Music).
Insgesamt reichen mir die Mackies dafür vollkommen.
Wenn ich Musik in Topqualität genießen will, gehe ich ins Wohnzimmer, aber das war hier ja auch nicht der Anspruch.

Positiv hervorheben kann ich sonst noch die gute Verarbeitung und die anständige Ausstattung inkl. Schaumstoffunterlagen. Optisch ist das Set auch nicht verkehrt.
Negativ ist höchstens, dass der Lautstärkeregler vorne durch sein Klacken zwar ein Ausschalten vermuten lässt, der Stromverbrauch dem aber widerspricht.
So muss man etwas fummelig den entsprechenden Schalter auf der Rückseite betätigen um die Dinger ganz auszukriegen. Das ist aber eher ein unwichtiges Detail.

Zusammengefasst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, in dieser Preisklasse mehr für sein Geld zu kriegen.
Für meine Ansprüche an PC-Boxen haben sich die 150€ also gelohnt und ich würde die Mackies wieder kaufen.


----------



## Chemenu (2. März 2016)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht! 

Eine Frage noch: Wie lang ist das mitgelieferte Verbindungskabel zwischen den beiden Boxen, also wie weit auseinander kann man sie aufstellen? 

Bin am überlegen mir so ein günstiges Set fürs Büro zu kaufen damit ich meine Kollegen mit Dubstep terrorisieren kann.


----------



## Exar-K (2. März 2016)

Oha, dafür ist das fast schon überdimensioniert. 
Die Länge waren 6 Fuß, also ca. 1,8m.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Wie lang ist das mitgelieferte Verbindungskabel zwischen den beiden Boxen, also wie weit auseinander kann man sie aufstellen?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir so ein günstiges Set fürs Büro zu kaufen damit ich meine Kollegen mit Dubstep terrorisieren kann.


  du könntest im Baumarkt einfach das günstigste Lautsprecherkabel dazukaufen in der passenden Länge, wenn es nicht lang genug ist. Ich nehme mal an, dass es ja keine 10m Abstand sein werden    Normalerweise sind die mitgelieferten Kabel ca 2m lang.


----------



## Chemenu (2. März 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oha, dafür ist das fast schon überdimensioniert.


Das ist der Plan.  



> Die Länge waren 6 Fuß, also ca. 1,8m.


Also lang genug, danke. Da müssten nur ein paar Monitore (also Bildschirme, nicht noch mehr Nahfeldmonitore^^) dazwischen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> du könntest im Baumarkt einfach das günstigste  Lautsprecherkabel dazukaufen in der passenden Länge, wenn es nicht lang  genug ist. Ich nehme mal an, dass es ja keine 10m Abstand sein werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo würde auch gehen. Hab inzwischen gesehen dass das ja ein einfaches Lautsprecherkabel ist das hinten in die Buchsen geklemmt wird. Dachte zuerst das wäre fest angeschlossen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir so ein günstiges Set fürs Büro zu kaufen damit ich meine Kollegen mit Dubstep terrorisieren kann.



Wären Kopfhörer nicht eher etwas für dich ?


----------



## Chemenu (2. März 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wären Kopfhörer nicht eher etwas für dich ?



Und was hören dann meine Kollegen? ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. März 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und was hören dann meine Kollegen? ^^



Mhhh..hatte ich wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen. Ich dachte du wolltest die Kollegen mit Dubsteb quälen  ...aber wenn die das(aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen) wollen...nur zu


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Mhhh..hatte ich wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen. Ich dachte du wolltest die Kollegen mit Dubsteb quälen  ...aber wenn die das(aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen) wollen...nur zu


Wahrscheinlich arbeiten die bei Dub-Stepstone... ^^


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Hab heute meine Mackie CR5BT in Empfang genommen. Klang über Kabel ist gut, nur über BT kommt irgendwie nur mülliger Ton ohne Bass. Aber das ist sowieso nur ein Gimmick.
Das Set wird morgen erst mal im Büro aufgebaut.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Mackie CR5BT in Empfang genommen. Klang über Kabel ist gut, nur über BT kommt irgendwie nur mülliger Ton ohne Bass. Aber das ist sowieso nur ein Gimmick.
> Das Set wird morgen erst mal im Büro aufgebaut.


cool. Das mit BT KÖNNTE allerdings auch am Quellgerät liegen, da müsste man mal mehrere Smartphones oder Tablets usw. ausprobieren, und vor allem dann nicht irgendwelche Streams, die sich mit den mitgelieferten Smartphoneköpfhörern "okay" anhören, wo aber die Mackies die Unzulänglichkeiten gnadenlos aufdecken


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> cool. Das mit BT KÖNNTE allerdings auch am Quellgerät liegen, da müsste man mal mehrere Smartphones oder Tablets usw. ausprobieren, und vor allem dann nicht irgendwelche Streams, die sich mit den mitgelieferten Smartphoneköpfhörern "okay" anhören, wo aber die Mackies die Unzulänglichkeiten gnadenlos aufdecken



Quelle war mein altes iPhone 4S und selbst komprimierte MP3 Dateien. Airplay vom iPhone auf AV Receiver funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Evtl. haben meine Mackies da eine Macke.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Quelle war mein altes iPhone 4S und selbst komprimierte MP3 Dateien. Airplay vom iPhone auf AV Receiver funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Evtl. haben meine Mackies da eine Macke.


 ich kenn die BT-Funktion der Boxen nicht. Aber die ist an sich eher ein "Gimmick"    Vlt steckt das Bluetoothkabel aber auch nur nicht richtig drin? ^^


----------

